# DefenseWall HIPS...Zero-day protection from all the baddies.



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my review of DefenseWall HIPS by http://softsphere.com/. There is a 30 day fully-functional trial of the program.



> *DefenseWall HIPS*:
> DefenseWall HIPS (Host Intrusion Prevention System) is the simplest and easiest way to protect yourself from malicious software (spyware, adware, keyloggers, rootkits, etc.), that can not be stoped by your anti-virus and anti-spyware programs, when you surf the Internet! Using the next generation proactive protection technologies, sandboxing and virtualization, DefenseWall HIPS helps you achieve a maximum level of protection against malicious software, while not demanding any special knowledge or ongoing online signature updates. No signatures, no popup windows, no false positives. It is just reliable and transparent protection, easy to use and strong.
> 
> DefenseWall HIPS divides all applications into Trusted and Untrusted groups. Untrusted applications are launched with limited rights to modification of critical system parameters, and only in the virtual zone that is specially allocated for them, thus separating them from trusted applications. In the case of penetration by malicious software via one of the untrusted applications (web browsers etc), it cannot harm your system and may be closed with just one click! With DefenseWall HIPS, Internet surfing has never been so simple, safe and easy. Try it today, and you will be convinced!
> ...


Ok so now we know what it does, but how well does it do it?

DefenseWall installed very quickly, and effectively, requiring only a reboot for protection.



Here is a test of DefenseWall against a few Killdisk trojans. Once the trojans were run under untrusted, DefenseWall had it all covered. The trojans were unable to execute their malicious side, and our test PC was left unharmed.



Overall:

DefenseWall HIPS is a great program offering amazing protection against known and unknown threats. It does not slow down the system at all, and is very light weight at startup. If you want peace of mind I suggest using DefenseWall HIPS in your everyday life, especially if you download a lot of unknown software, or visit shifty sites.

Price: $29.95 *USD*
Performance - 5/5 :up::up::up::up::up:
Protection: 5/5 :up::up::up::up::up:
Price: 4/5 :up::up::up::up:

If you would like to buy or try DefenseWall HIPS download it here; http://softsphere.com/


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Too bad it wasn't tested at http://www.matousec.com/projects/firewall-challenge/results.php so that it could be compared to other firewalls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

It isn't a firewall. DefenseWall HIPS is a sandbox/virtualization tool. Which means untrusted programs are put in a "sandbox" which cannot effect the system or normal environment. Against this test by Comodo to test firewalls; http://www.testmypcsecurity.com/securitytests/firewall_test_suite.html, DefenseWall get's 300/340. Test it for yourself if you like


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I should have read it closer 

Oddly enough, I ran the Comodo firewall test and the results were the same with network traffic stopped. 240/340 traffic stopped or not. I don't have much confidence in the test.
Also noticed I lost my desktop wallpaper after running the test.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Comodo were meant to have fixed those bugs :down: You can try other tests with it if you like and make sure you are running it as "untrusted".


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

DefenseWall 2.46 (skinless at the moment) has been released for all those who want to beta test the new version...But be warned their are some bugs. Just head over to here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why not use something like Virtual PC, which is free? There are also other virtualization applications that would do the same job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Why not use something like Virtual PC, which is free? There are also other virtualization applications that would do the same job.


One reason is convenience, I mean the hassle of setting up a Virtual PC can be quite annoying. Another reason is that DefenseWall runs the program with limited rights, so if the program tries to gain DDA (Direct Disc Access) for example, DefenseWall will warn, and stop the program from doing so.

If you are browsing and you go to a malicious website, since your browser is put under virtualization, with a click of a button the attack may be stopped. It really is an impressive program, and I surely hope you try it, as I am sure you will love it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm actually quite happy with my current application mix, and I've had no issues with "baddies" for years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Well if you do ever want really amazing protection I suggest getting DefenseWall. It just smashed a recent test on preventing malware infection; http://translate.google.com/transla...alware.ru/node/885&sl=ru&tl=en&hl=de&ie=UTF-8.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

DefenseWall 2.47 has been officially released. So head over to the website and get a copy which now includes;

*1. Advanced COM protocol control.
2. Improved localization abilities (dwall_res.dll). Now on, you can make any localizations by your own hands.
3. Performance improvements.
5. OpenOffice3, Google Chrome, SWR Iron, Windows Media Recorder 12, Reply Media Catcher and other software support with default ruleset.
6. Removable HDD's are supported as removable devices.
7. Process separation for MS Word, MS Excel, MS Access, MS Word Viewer.
8. Removable sources are untrusted by default.
9. Buggy ActiveSkin is dropped off. Software is temporary unskinned.

*This version also fixes the problems found with DefenseWall HIPS 2.46.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

333halfevil said:


> DefenseWall 2.47 has been officially released. So head over to the website and get a copy which now includes;
> 
> *1. Advanced COM protocol control.
> 2. Improved localization abilities (dwall_res.dll). Now on, you can make any localizations by your own hands.
> ...


"DefenseWall HIPS is an easy-to-install host intrusion prevention system that protects against malware on the Web and on removable media. Detection accuracy is good -- but not great -- and too few applications are automatically added to the protected list."
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/30/40TC-sandbox-security_1.html?source=fssr

It is rated as good but two other apps. are rated very good with the highest rated one also being the cheapest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

DefenseWall 2.47 had been changed dramatically, so that test is no longer relevant to it. However, you have the option (like with Sandboxie) to run a program as trusted, which allows the program to do what it likes. While running a program untrusted (you can do this by default) stops the program from doing things that may harm your computer.


----------

